# The name perception thread



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

One thing that I've always found kind of interesting is how people perceive different names. A friend of mine even had a book on it. Apparently, a bunch of people were asked what their perceptions of various common names were, and the most common perceptions for each name were compiled into a book.
So in that spirit, I thought it would be fun to have a thread where you respond to the name posted by the previous poster, saying how you perceive it, what you would imagine a person who has this name to be like, even if you know nothing else about the person, and then post a new name for the next poster to analyze.

Let's start with the name Danielle.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

cool name I like it when I hear it I think sexy, blonde, teenager...I don't know why maybe it's the first impression that I had


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

Chest, It was your turn to put another name. 

Okay so:
Danielle.
I don't like very much the name. Maybe because in Romanian its Daniela and sometimes Dana its a short form from it.
But my name comes from Dan, not from Daniela/Danielle so it's annoying to see how people insist on their perception even when they know its wrong.
I imagine a blonde girl, wearing something blue... I don't know why but I tend to see blue right now.


Laura


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know of anyone by the name of Laura, but the sound of that name makes me think of someone who's conservative, someone who wouldn't rock the boat.

Jenny


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

Jenny sounds kinda dorky? I see a girl with dark rimmed glasses and a ponytail haha. 

OR it could be the other way around and be like your DP, but that seems like more a "Jen". Tall, jeans etc.

Dominic


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Young black dude. Every Dominic I've known was black. 

Sebastian.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Very rich, formal type. Loves 1800s style garb. 

Basically, I think Sebastian Shaw of the Hellfire club, but less bald. :tongue:


Hrmmmmm. 

Jeremy.


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds kinda like a dorky name. Like big glasses and a tucked in spencer.

Joleyn


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Justsomeone761 said:


> Sounds kinda like a dorky name. Like big glasses and a tucked in spencer.
> 
> Joleyn


White girl with braces. 

Jack 



(I know way too many Jacks, curious what parents were thinking.)


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Muscular, square-jawed man with a flannel shirt neatly tucked in.

Lena


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

5'8" girl. Straight neck length brown hair. A bit of an introvert that always hangs around with the same friend, can't visualize her miserable but also not ecstatic.
Dresses similar to Scully from X-files <_<

Tristan


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds like the name of some sort of romantic hero to me. But a modern day Tristan could possibly be the quiet, intelligent type, a bit impulsive, hopeless romantic...

Kelly


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mystirious, some kind of IxFx

Daphne


----------



## o_canard (Oct 7, 2013)

I feel she would be teased for the rest of her life like, hey are you in the Scooby gang or something. HA - ha - ha. 
Basil


Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Someone intelligent, somewhat aristocratic, and somewhat aloof. Good name for a detective in a 19th century novel.

Kayla


----------



## queenisidore (May 9, 2014)

Blonde girl with tanned skin. Probably wears a lot of pink and uses the word "totally"...

Emily


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Plain Jane, lives on a farm and listens to country music. Has blonde hair tied in two pigtails, and is is very friendly.


Kirsty.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Comes from a rich family, plays by the rules at home, goes nuts when with friends. Young, dark blonde, sweet but lost.

Anette


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

A woman in her 40s. A warm and compassionate person with a tired but bright smile. Her hair is shoulder height, reddish dark brown and thin. Her eyes are brown. She has a couple of kids, and she is exhausted of taking care of them.

Oscar


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Short, dark, curly hair with blue eyes. Possibly a professional athlete or a musician.

Yayoi


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

asian, fair skin, short stature, has strict parents, pouty lips, likes to read, likes art, gets good grades, does drugs or smokes, likes structure & is ambitious.

astrid


----------



## TheIsrafil (May 19, 2014)

Astrid. Funny in a sort of quiet way. Kind at heart. Bit introverted. Curly hair, straight sexually, taller, thin, Caucasian. Next name: Ethan.


----------



## Melogene (Mar 24, 2014)

Ethan, boy next door. The nice guy. Someone who have dark past experience like divorced parents and never learned to love so easily because of it.

Eugene


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

brook- cute name until 25 then as a adult it sounds childish , I once did meet a adult male in his mid 40's who's actual name is skip beaver. several years later he was arrested for molesting children, I blame his parents for naming him skippy. the last name of beaver is tough as it is but to give the legal name as skippy [maybe as a pet name] is cruel


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

Melogene said:


> Ethan, boy next door. The nice guy. Someone who have dark past experience like divorced parents and never learned to love so easily because of it.
> 
> Eugene


(I didn't quoted the guy above me because he didn't followed the rules )

Eugene sounds to me as a self absorbed guy who thinks to be a smartypants, but doesn't realizes he is pretty goofy and generally unliked because of this.


Isaac.


----------



## TheIsrafil (May 19, 2014)

Lightleggy said:


> (I didn't quoted the guy above me because he didn't followed the rules )
> 
> Eugene sounds to me as a self absorbed guy who thinks to be a smartypants, but doesn't realizes he is pretty goofy and generally unliked because of this.
> 
> ...



Dignified. Smart. very strong-will, and a lot of heart. Empathetic, willing to go up against imposing odds. Taller, Caucasian, sometimes seems cocky.

Ethan


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

My father named me Genesis. I am unsure if this was beneficial or an obstacle in life.

I always now say " My father named me Genesis when I was born. " to not have to explain how it is indeed my real name.


----------



## TheIsrafil (May 19, 2014)

Tao Te Ching said:


> My father named me Genesis. I am unsure if this was beneficial or an obstacle in life.
> 
> I always now say " My father named me Genesis when I was born. " to not have to explain how it is indeed my real name.


I actually like that. It gives you a very unique trait. Even if it doesn't pertain to your beliefs (I don't know, that's your deal), it's still something you can safely say is very different and pertains to you.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

TheIsrafil said:


> Dignified. Smart. very strong-will, and a lot of heart. Empathetic, willing to go up against imposing odds. Taller, Caucasian, sometimes seems cocky.
> 
> Ethan


Interesting, my name's Isaac.

Though you missed me at empathethic and taller.

OK, what about Phillip?


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Masculine. Athletic, on the varsity football team. Will be in a fraternity. Short curly dark hair, dark eyes. Likes to smile. Friendly. Outgoing. Kindhearted.

Katherine


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

White, on the thin side, dishwater blonde -straight- hair.

Maybe wears things a little too young for her, like a barrette, but is generally put together.

Deidra

Or Deirdra*,maybe it's spelled? l'm just listing a random name BTW so l hope your name isn't Katherine, girl above me but if it is, no shame in wearing a barrette:tongue:


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

a girl with brown curly hair, a bit mysterious and weird at first sight, but a generally warm person once you get to know her. Exentric. Makes me think of the colour purple for some reason.

Matthijs


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

A man of 20 years of age. He's a slender figure and has nice brown hair. Probably someone who at first seems reserved, but has a loud laugh when he is around his group of friends. A great story-teller.

Miro


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

Blonde with a haircut like Jim Hawkins in Treasure Planet minus the ponytail. A bit rugged, but adventurous. Drawn to places with tall trees, likes to be outdoors but isn't much environmentally conscious. Daydreams a lot.

Aurelia.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Middle-aged woman, very sophisticated, was a hopeless romantic when she was younger and maybe thought life should be like a romance novel, but grew out of that idea sometime in her 30s, married someone rich, and is now a patron of the arts.

Samantha


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Bookish, quiet, keeps to herself. Wants more friends but hesitant to reach out for fear of being rejected. Bad at sports. Loves animals. Wears glasses. Has long dark hair and bangs. 

Katie


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Blonde, long hair, artsy, like to socialize with people, idealist head in the clouds. Eduardo


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

A young Spanish guy. A very gregarious person who enjoys good food (and wine). Has a very animate way of talking in which he uses his hands a lot. He's able to calm himself down for a nice quiet evening. He likes to read.

Ebba (female)


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

This thread reminds me of this:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adriancarrasquillo/paula-cannot-hang?bftw=main



Ebba? Reminiscent of ebbs and flows of rivers. Spunky and off-beat, a little rebellious and stubborn-sounding.


----------



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry, person before didn't put a name, and I can't figure out what to say about the name Ebba. It's definitely a unique name......... I don't know what to say about it All I have is a unique individual.

Heather


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Quirky, opinionated type girl with a good heart and a kind disposition.

Cassius.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

Not sure if that's a girl name or boy name but I'm picturing a tall guy with long, sleek, dark hair that's carefully pulled back. Serious, but gentle. Intelligent. Capable of really hurting people. Doesn't use this capability. Caring, but more quiet and can come off as stoic.

Andrea.


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

Andrea. Unisex name. Italian origin. Female Andrea: Sporty girl, brown-ish hair, wears dark jeans, a comfy t-shirt or a sweater. Friendly, outgoing and excells in athletics. Male Andrea: Bit of a nerd, dark haired, intelligent when it comes to knowledge...not so intelligent emotionally, has a good heart though. Interested in history, listens to rock music.

Marco.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Kind of geeky. Really likes Mozart and got the top grade in Physics in high school. Or possibly a Mexican filmmaker/photographer whose films are philosophical, but rather quirky. 

Rachel


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Feisty, knows what she wants and plans meticulously to get it. Strong willed and unrepentant.

Alexis


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomboy, athletic, and always joking around, very funny.

James


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I always thought James was a good name for a butler in some sort of novel set in the 19th century.
But anyway...I see real-life, modern-day Jameses as being reserved, rather serious, if they do crack a joke, it's a very dead-pan one. They're also intelligent and have an unconventional way of thinking that you don't find out about until you get to know them. I see them as being difficult to get to know, but slowly revealing very multifaceted personalities once they do allow you to get to know them.

Isobel


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Isobel: Pale innocent looking blonde girl with a hidden dark side, likes to lose herself in books and fantasy. Has a few friends, spends most nights alone in her own world or with those she deems close.

Klaudius.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

Narcisistic male of german or greek descent.

Into parties, loves to socialize and be given compliments about self.



Claire.


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

Claire makes me think of a soft person but people often like to have around due to just being nice company.

Alix


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

A small shy blonde bookworm with short hair and round glasses. A biology student, the university library is her second home. Her passion for science doesn't stop her from being a big fan of love stories and Jane Austen is her favorite author. She really wants her own Mr Darcy and she wishes she was as brave as Elisabeth. She has a pet hamster called Dr Bennet.

Oriane


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

A really refined lady, would have been an aristocrat if she had been born at that time.


Artyom


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

A person whose main challenge in life may simply be getting away from the faux sophistication his parents were clearly a victim of in their misguided attempt to separate and lift themselves above other humans. She probably drank red wine and he scotch, neat, while they listened to their overly expensive bose sound system, set on an endless loop of Chopin, Beethoven, and Mozart. They thought they oozed what they clearly lacked, class and sophistication, as they simply tried too hard. Many nights were spent laying awake in bed wondering why they weren't as popular as they thought they ought to have been. Poor "Artyom" probably grew up with identity issues as he would constantly insist his name was "just Arty". He moved out at 18, sick of his parents uppity attitudes and limits his visits back home to Christmas or Thanksgiving...never both. 

Muhammad. (Most common name..)


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

xisnotx said:


> A person whose main challenge in life may simply be getting away from the faux sophistication his parents were clearly a victim of in their misguided attempt to separate and lift themselves above other humans. She probably drank red wine and he scotch, neat, while they listened to their overly expensive bose sound system, set on an endless loop of Chopin, Beethoven, and Mozart. They thought they oozed what they clearly lacked, class and sophistication, as they simply tried too hard. Many nights were spent laying awake in bed wondering why they weren't as popular as they thought they ought to have been. Poor "Artyom" probably grew up with identity issues as he would constantly insist his name was "just Arty". He moved out at 18, sick of his parents uppity attitudes and limits his visits back home to Christmas or Thanksgiving...never both.
> 
> Muhammad. (Most common name..)


Artyom is actually one of the most common russian names out there 


Muhammad. calm and collected individual, into reading, sports and other social hobbies, comes from a conservative family.


Gabriel


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Approachable, warm and friendly. Perceptive and highly aware- may know more than what they let on. Easy to become acquainted with, hard to deeply understand. Probably highly popular within their own social circle, but feels trapped because some part of themselves are left unfulfilled by their immediate circle of relations.

Compassionate, but may give certain people a certain vibe that makes them suspicious/scares them away.
Probably highly dreads and fears the loss of their own humanity and identity, as they struggle to fill that same void in others, but are ultimately left feeling indifferent and the same.

Rigel


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Strong willed, a bit traditional, but has a warm heart.
Enjoys to spend time with their loved ones but equally enjoys to wander around the world and seek adventure. When they're at home or at work they value tradition, politeness and being open and friendly to people and concepts. They can be a strong fighter if they have to be and will never back down from protecting their loved ones or themselves. Probably not a famous person, but rather a well appreciated one by lots of people.

Jens


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Tall, lanky blonde guy with a shy smile. Soft spoken and peaceful, but has a wicked sense of humor that he'll show to people he's had the time to get to know. Cares deeply for those close to him and would willingly help a stranger in need, but would feel uncomfortable if he got a lot of attention for it. Plays drums in a band and is often approached by audience members after the show because of his laid-back and approachable vibe, and is friendly in an awkward sort of way with these people. Doesn't like to be the center of attention, but will break out of his shell around close friends.

Jamie (female)


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Quirky, bright, and thinks outside of traditional norms.

Prone to having rebellious streaks, they may either be shunned and spurned by their community, or be highly valued and loved for their innovation and aptitude to think in a non-sequential way.

Very good at appealing to other people's sense of morality and ethics in order to bring them to their side. Masterful orators if they take time to develop this skill. Can be cunning, and manipulative but generally does not resort to underhanded tactics.

Kitschy, and entertaining to observe, people are naturally drawn to her, although she may be oblivious to this, or not take full advantage of it.

Derrick


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

Jock. Cool, suave,popular, chauvinistic, player. Tall, muscular, has black, blonde, or brown hair cut short. Probably says "Dude" way too often and checks himself out in the mirrors every chance he gets.

Christine


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Christine. Sociable introvert, smiles a lot, a little cliquey and into gossip. Auburn brown hair, freckles, wears bright lipstick and likes working in an office setting. Wears skirts and blouses to work, high heels. When outside of work, is very involved with her inner circle of friends, likes dining out and going to parties. Somewhat quick to judge but also quick to change her mind, easily persuaded by kindness and humour. 

Adrian.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Christine.
Sparkling blue eyes. Modest face. Sitting in an English garden. A shy tease. Loves the colour purple. Her oak brown hair falls down to her shoulders and curls slightly at the bottom. She bites her lip when she's engaged. Like the sound of bees in the summer breeze. Eloquent accent.



Violence.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Adrian.
Dark hair, tousled curly hair like he's just woken up. Ectomorphian build. Attractive shy quality. Intellectual nature. Aquarius. Likes to read. Natural social ability opposed by a gentle and distant nature. Child-at-heart. Curious.



Violence.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Dark hair, violet eyes. Tall, slender, rather pale. Someone who doesn't want to get involved and doesn't necessarily live up to his/her name. Observes from a distance and doesn't say much. Intelligent, calculating, practical. Maybe an ISTP. 

Amy


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Curious, funny, wide eyed and possibly emotional. They might have an accent. Brown eyes. Sassy. Worldly. 

Devon.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Devon. 

Blonde, short haired. Loves sailing, wears boat shoes and stripy shirts. Fun, playful, and also a loyal friend. Can be douchebagish, likes to play pranks on people. Has a capacity for devotion and duty, especially in a military sense. Responsible when he needs to be. People generally like him, strong rounded chin. Familiar smile. Light coloured eyes.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Alastor.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Someone who lives in the suburbs, plays golf, probably belongs to a country club, enjoys sailing and anything related to boats. Very well-mannered, but hard to get to know on a deep level. Once you do get to know him, he's a very loyal friend.

Julia


----------



## Sevenblade (May 26, 2014)

Elegant, intelligent, commanding. The sound of it is classy, but I know Julia means "youthful." (Not that you can't be both.) I know the meanings of a lot of different names because I've known a lot of people who had kids, and sometimes I'll hate the meaning, but love the sound. Or vice versa. So they can conflict. 

Evan (for a man, in case it's not obvious).


----------



## Nymeria (Jun 20, 2012)

Brown hair, blue eyes. Thick, dark eyebrows. Medium height. Smart, but in a kinda nerdy way. Usually wears dark blue. Shy, but very sweet once you get to know him. Likes basketball. 

Elizabeth


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Pale skin, dark brown hair, long and wavy, elegant, graceful, quiet, icy blue eyes, likes to read, witty, unconventional, odd interest in things, can be offensive, likes history.

astrid.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

5'10, dirty blonde hair, classy business lady, alpha female, strong and willful, kind of a bitch, a bit of a bully, judgmental, sadist, dresses somewhat conservatively and usually in strong dark red something(the warrior soaked in blood), stern look on her face, makes snappy comments, competitive.

Miko


----------



## Magicismight7 (Jan 20, 2014)

Miko. 
Short, light haired, looks serious but seems childish when they laugh. A bit annoying. Wears a lot of blue clothes. A smart but lazy person.

Tessa


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

Safe hair style (namely, ombre & long), excess weight due to a sweet tooth (but carries it well, and can dress flawlessly for her own body type), needs little makeup, but definitely needs makeup, functions from an inauthentic self-image, from a young age can bake better than any mother, takes on the causes of her friends.

Hilary


----------



## Squirrely (Jun 23, 2014)

Long stick-straight dark blonde hair. Carries some extra weight. Glasses. Short. Creates interesting art, but plagued with self-doubt, Thinks anyone complimenting her is lying. True friend.

Aloysius


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

It sounds greek, like a name you would hear in The Odyssey. I have no idea really, I've never heard that name before.

Hannah


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I picture a youthful girl with blonde or brown hair, and a cheery yet not over-the-top attitude. A more sedate ESFP or ESFJ. Surprisingly insightful, with few enemies.


How about the name Karel?


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmm, a very individualistic and artistic person, probably feels disconnected from society. Karel is very confident and assertive, but also very introverted, so he rarely ever shows that assertive side of his.
He likes to play 1on1 sports like tennis, table tennis, badminton.

Jens


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I've never heard the name Jens before. I picture an artistic and introverted person, who isn't necessarily shy to speak their mind and is proud to show who they are.

Frances


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

I picture a tall blonde 30-ish fairly skinny, introverted and a bit geeky French guy with glasses. I know that Frances is supposed to be a female name but I confuse it with Francis and then get that association can't help it.

Isabel


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Hispanic girl who wears a flower in her long hair.  


Kate


----------



## Missed Connections (Nov 12, 2013)

Gustav! Ah, it makes me think of the nickname Gus, which, coincidentally (noting your picture) makes me think of Gus the Theatre Cat from the musical 'Cats'. I imagine a man with this name to be between thirty and forty years of age, intelligent, sophisticated and handsome. Also, I would assume he would be of European heritage.

Louis


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Louis--some guy that knows nothing about romantic relationships. Like me.:laughing:








Penelope


----------



## cremefraiche (Jul 9, 2014)

Penelope - very intelligent but in a clever way. She knows her sh*t but can use it in an advantageous way to help herself and others. Can be focused on one subject intensely before moving to another and devoting to the new one. Quirky and outgoing.

Taylor


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

Taylor - this actually is a relatively new name, meaning Tailor in old french and old english.
Anyhow. I always think of those "bella from twilight" girls, the half badass, half lovebird. Clever, though doing a nice attempt to hide it.
In need of adventure(like right now, duh!), in need of a greater happiness as a result of developing mentallity(meaning, good isn't enough, we need best)

Taylor as a boy's name would be another story.
Taylors are the boy at the front line, these guys are at it! They do what is needed for their goals, they fight for it. I oftenly seem to associate Taylors with either boxing, american football or swimming. They are physical, need movement(because being athletic is fun!) Taylors aren't the sharpest knives, though they keep their personality in check, they keep their spirits high and they keep their soul powerful.

Damian


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Damian makes me think of Batman for some reason.

Actually, it makes me think more of a guy with a somewhat similar name. Sort of the Jock type, but never the Captain of the football team or anything like that.

Rocky


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

Rocky - typically wakes up early in the morning, drinks a shot of raw eggs, and then runs through the streets of Philadelphia while randomly punching passerbys in the face.

Vladimir


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Vladimir = hawk-nosed, thin and wiry type, sharp penetrating eyes, reserved and mysterious, intimidating, INTJ

Magnus


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Magnus- A bit dorky and naive about stuff. Tagged along with groups a lot as a kid, and has a wavy mullet. Dirty blonde.


Ellen


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ellen- A girl with long dark brown hair. Comes off shy and innocent at fist, but you quickly realise she is neither off these things

Bronwyn


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

Aelthwyn said:


> Vladimir = hawk-nosed, thin and wiry type, sharp penetrating eyes, reserved and mysterious, intimidating, INTJ


I know an INTJ named Vladimir with pretty much the same traits, except his nose ain't quite that hawked. That's all I have to contribute. XD


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Justsomeone761 said:


> Bronwyn


well I guess I'll do this one, since this is a cool thread 

tall, solid sort of build strong but managing to look soft. Brown hair with either a reddish or golden tint. One of those people you can't help listening to when they speak, has a sure-ity that inspires trust. Open and good-natured, cares about people. Down to earth and practical but not a dream-killer, can be a powerful driving force for making something happen, but doesn't step on anyone's feet while doing it. 

Cordelia


----------



## Missed Connections (Nov 12, 2013)

Cordelia: A plump, middle-aged woman wearing a frilly, fussy, white dress and holding a parasol.

Maria.


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

A modest woman in her 40s with chestnut hair and glasses.
I can see her being a quiet librarian who always wears cardigan sweaters.

Claire.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I see Claire as being rather temperamental and hard to get to know. She's very intelligent and well read. She comes across as kind of cold, but she's actually a very loyal and kind friend once you get to know her. You don't dare cross her, though. She'll let you know if you're out of line. She's complicated and doesn't trust people easily. She's gone through a few difficult things and has maybe been betrayed by someone close to her, and she'll be damned if that ever happens again. But when things get really rough, she's the one who unexpectedly comes through for you in the end.

Jeannette


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

EccentricSiren said:


> I see Claire as being rather temperamental and hard to get to know. She's very intelligent and well read. She comes across as kind of cold, but she's actually a very loyal and kind friend once you get to know her. You don't dare cross her, though. She'll let you know if you're out of line. She's complicated and doesn't trust people easily. She's gone through a few difficult things and has maybe been betrayed by someone close to her, and she'll be damned if that ever happens again. But when things get really rough, she's the one who unexpectedly comes through for you in the end.
> 
> Jeannette


Nerdy INTP woman. Tends to call men "boys"; idk what else tbh lol that's an odd name.

Mason


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

A freemason, who look for ways to improve his life and society and find the deeper meanings.

Camilla


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

A busybody, always nosing in on other people's lives. Likely high-society. Secretly believes she is from a royal bloodline. 

Andrew.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Royal. Plain. Straight. Sober.



Keanue


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Dashing. Intelligent but a little mysterious—what’s lying underneath.

Cole


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Aristic, modern, unique...independent 



Atomica


----------

